# Czech Open 2012



## Ton (May 14, 2012)

Date	Jul 13-15, 2012
City	Pardubice, Czech Republic
Venue	Playhall
Address	Sukova trída 1735, 530 02
Website	Czech Open 2012 website
Organiser	Ton Dennenbroek Jaroslav Flejberk
WCA Delegate	Ton Dennenbroek

Maximum of 60 competitors, Czech and Slovakian cubers exempted. Starting fee: 20 EUR. Discounts with pre-registration by 6/15, 50% for 18 and under, or 65 and older, otherwise, discount of 25%.

WCA Registration + Registration on Czech Tournament site is needed see 
Czech Open 2012 website


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 15, 2012)

I'll be there and can't wait to meet all Czech Open lovers


----------



## Ton (May 22, 2012)

Schedule update and corrections
Added 2nd attempt Fewest Moves
Blindfold frist round and a final
4x4 bld and 5x5 bld best of 3


----------



## Ton (May 25, 2012)

Czech Statistics attending cubers:
Youngest Rubik’s Cube Player age 10,9
Oldest Rubik’s Cube Player age 51,6 
Oldest Player age 69,5 ( oldest Magic solver )

Attending:
World Champion Rubik’s Cube	

World Record Holders attending:
Rubiks One Handed , Single
Rubiks One Handed , Average
Rubiks Fewest Moves
5x5 Cube: Blindfolded
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded

European Record Holders attending
Rubik's Cube, single
Square-1, single
Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded


----------



## Pitzu (May 25, 2012)

Only 1 round from 3BLD?! Couldn't we have more?! :confused:


----------



## Ton (May 25, 2012)

First round and a final, in total 6 attempts , looks more than enough with max 40 bld competitors ,


----------



## Sebastien (May 25, 2012)

No Ton, Istvan is right. According to the schedule there is only one round as he said.

Btw, the number of competitors for 4x4x4 final and 5x5x5 are missing.

I still think that as many people as there are timers should go to the finals (except Clock and Sqaure-1 where scrambling becomes difficult otherwise).


----------



## Ton (May 26, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> No Ton, Istvan is right. According to the schedule there is only one round as he said.
> 
> Btw, the number of competitors for 4x4x4 final and 5x5x5 are missing.
> 
> I still think that as many people as there are timers should go to the finals (except Clock and Sqaure-1 where scrambling becomes difficult otherwise).


 
I want to add people to a final, but the number is based on the fact that there are only a few people willing to help judging and scrambling in Czech, as you might know the organisation team is only1 person, I have now 5 volunteers that applied and want to help!!. The other reason is if I would 12 in a 5x5 final, I do not think I would have enough fast scramblers.....

So more person will only happen if people become volunteers

Btw If there is room in the schedule I would add a 4x4 round not BLD


----------



## Sebastien (May 28, 2012)

I'm not sure why you try to find volunteers, as everyone is forced to be volunteer according to the regulations.

Seeing your confirmation mail I didn't see any reason to reply that I want to help with scrambling and judging, as I always do so. But yes, if it helps you please count me as volunteer (but of course I will not judge/scramble for a group where I'm in).

You probably worry too much about scramblers for usual events. Like half of all competitors will be "fast enough" scramblers for 5x5x5 or 4x4x4. And for Pyraminx or 2x2x2 almost everyone is capable. That's why I would only excluded Sq-1 and clock (especially for clock a final with 6 people might be better) in my previous post.


----------



## Joël (May 29, 2012)

Is anyone interested in sharing a room? Or do you know someone who might be interested? 

PM me, maybe we can work something out!


----------



## BlueDevil (May 29, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> No Ton, Istvan is right. According to the schedule there is only one round as he said.


 
There are two rounds of 3BLD: first at 2:00 and final at 3:45, on Sunday.


----------



## Sebastien (May 29, 2012)

Yes, but it wasn't that way when I wrote what you cited


----------



## Benyó (May 29, 2012)

if you make more than 2 groups in the first rounds, you will find judges easier because for example if you make 4 groups, 1 is competing, 1 is judging and 2 groups can practice/take rest/eat/go to pee (which i couldn't do last year almost the entire last day because i had to judge or compete all the time). and if someone sais from the judging group he needs to go to the toilet or hungry or anything else, you can say that he had the half of the time of the round for doing whatever he wants, so now he has to judge (according to the regulations). but if you make only 2 groups, people have the right to leave the competition area sometimes and if they left, you won't know if they are coming back for judging or just use the excuse for avoid judging.
+ the area around the tables wouldn't be so crowded.
Olivér could do it in 2010 and i remember we had a lot of freetime despite the huge amountof rounds, which you did not planned.


----------



## Ton (May 30, 2012)

Benyó said:


> if you make more than 2 groups in the first rounds, you will find judges easier because for example if you make 4 groups, 1 is competing, 1 is judging and 2 groups can practice/take rest/eat/go to pee (which i couldn't do last year almost the entire last day because i had to judge or compete all the time). and if someone sais from the judging group he needs to go to the toilet or hungry or anything else, you can say that he had the half of the time of the round for doing whatever he wants, so now he has to judge (according to the regulations). but if you make only 2 groups, people have the right to leave the competition area sometimes and if they left, you won't know if they are coming back for judging or just use the excuse for avoid judging.
> + the area around the tables wouldn't be so crowded.
> Olivér could do it in 2010 and i remember we had a lot of freetime despite the huge amountof rounds, which you did not planned.


 
Normally I would agree, but for Czech open 2 groups is better, experience tells me when I do 3 groups , the cubers who competed get mysteriously lost, appearing only when the next event begins....


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 1, 2012)

Ton, could you please switch the first round of Sq1 and the 2nd FMC attempt? Just to seperate both attempt at least a little bit.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 1, 2012)

Is anyone else looking for someone to share a hotel room? PM me, or email me, or something.


----------



## Joël (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Is anyone else looking for someone to share a hotel room? PM me, or email me, or something.



Check 2 pm's you got today.


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 1, 2012)

Guys! Isn't it fun to stay at university dormitory & feel yourself a student again for 3 days during Czech Open?!


----------



## Joël (Jun 1, 2012)

Pitzu said:


> Guys! Isn't it fun to stay at university dormitory & feel yourself a student again for 3 days during Czech Open?!


 
Ever since I had to kill 3 wasps before I could go to sleep, I stay away from there. Austria FTW!


----------



## Slash (Jun 5, 2012)

Joël said:


> Ever since I had to kill 3 wasps before I could go to sleep, I stay away from there. Austria FTW!



You know, that's like being a student 

BTW, i'm comin'! sad i couldnt make it last year


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi!


I want to sell my rarely used white chinese 9x9x9. I'll bring it to Czech Open 2012 this year. The price is 50 €. If you are interested in it, please write a private message, or an e-mail to [email protected].

Here are some pictures https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8zhtket1ijrx7e7/d4Bym_dSTD


----------



## Applecow (Jul 13, 2012)

Marcell Endrey 4x4 blind:
3:50.86
3:12.93
2:48.88


----------



## kbh (Jul 13, 2012)

2:48.88? WR by almost 30 seconds:O


----------



## Jakube (Jul 13, 2012)

Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭) 20 Move FMC WR


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 13, 2012)

Jakube said:


> Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭) 20 Move FMC WR



Scramble and solution, please!
Congrats Tomoaki! All the practice every week paid off!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 13, 2012)

Applecow said:


> Marcell Endrey 4x4 blind:
> 3:50.86
> 3:12.93
> 2:48.88



Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 13, 2012)

Applecow said:


> Marcell Endrey 4x4 blind:
> 3:50.86
> 3:12.93
> 2:48.88






Jakube said:


> Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭) 20 Move FMC WR



Wow, congrats to both!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 13, 2012)

Applecow said:


> Marcell Endrey 4x4 blind:
> 3:50.86
> 3:12.93
> 2:48.88



What the....How the....IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2012)

Applecow said:


> Marcell Endrey 4x4 blind:
> 3:50.86
> 3:12.93
> 2:48.88



Um, wow.



Jakube said:


> Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭) 20 Move FMC WR



Um, wow too.

Both could not have gone to more deserving people!


----------



## Ton (Jul 13, 2012)

FMC scramble: L' F2 R B2 D2 L' B2 U B2 L B' R' U B2 D' R U B'
Well wait on Tomoaki to explain what he did, else I will post it in a few days


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 13, 2012)

His solution is posted here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37707-Fewest-Moves-New-World-Record-20-moves


----------



## antros (Jul 14, 2012)

ooo WR in avg Pyraminx 3.25, big congrat Oscar!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 14, 2012)

antros said:


> ooo WR in avg Pyraminx 3.25, big congrat Oscar!



Impressive.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations! 
Is some WR in video?


----------

